
Samsara.js – Reactive layout for user interfaces - dmvaldman
http://samsarajs.org
======
dmvaldman
Developer here. Samsara grew out of my work at Famo.us where I was its Chief
Architect. It's goal is to think of layout as a stream, and to create user
interfaces by composing streams.

Happy to answer any questions.

------
m4dc4pXXX
Really like the architecture of streams driving updates to surfaces.

